# Damn you infidelity.



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

For years I used to hum along to the melodic title "Keep on loving you" by REO Speed wagon remembering the tune from my tot days in the early 80's and like most things I experienced from the era I enjoyed them and this song was no different.

But after going thru this ordeal and finding the good advice and wisdom from the people here I have come to find out that this song now in a way bothers me. After singing along to the lyrics I had the "Dead zone" moment and started to get a little sense of mania, and proceeded to laugh, then realize that the guy singing is a complete doormat, plan B, Beta...

"You know I know all about those men, Still I don't remember. Cause it was us baby, way before them, and we're still togetherrrrrrr!"

This is just some of the lyrical content but from the sound of it;

He sees her distant, but doesn't know why-
She stays but is mean, like a coiled up snake, hissing-
Whoa, what other men, that's ok, I'll take you back.....again-
What problems, I gonna keep on loving you-

Maybe others will see it differently, but I figured it would lighten the morning mood a bit. I wonder what other songs out there are similar?


----------



## pauslon (Nov 27, 2013)

Interesting how music can set me off with triggers or make me feel better. I was just thinking about songs that I hear coming into work and get together a compilation of the thoughts I have had since discovering the affair. It would go something like this:

In order of feelings (5 stages of loss/grief):


Before it is confirmed (1.Denial and Isolation)- Take it On the Run by REO Speedwagon

During the Rage/Anger (2.Anger)- In the End by Linkin Park

The what ifs (3. Bargaining) - If Only by Dave Matthews

After it is confirmed/discovering it is a reality (4. Depression) - Black by Pearl Jam

Trying to Reconcile (5. Acceptance)- The Heart of the Matter by Don Henley


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Spinal tap...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Blindfold/Curve

You better believe it
In a conversation, talking of nothing
We were drinking sweet wine
Comforting our one and only
In our sterile business
We have become jealous
Satisfied in our desolation
Wrapped in our vivid dreams
Now I remember two days that mean a lot to me
I remember the two days
When every hour was a minute
And every minute was a lifetime
And the ocean was a sea
And you dragged me into the mountains
With a flimsy guarantee
The stronger the man
The stronger the woman
If it ended now, would you be willing?
I've given you everything
I've given you nothing
I used to think of angels
But that's all gone
I used to dream of love and kisses
Wanting to belong
And I tear around the corners
Blindfolded to the world
I used to think that candy floss
Was only made for girls
See how it feels for me
Do you believe in me?
Hard-headed sense of failure
In a narrow mind
I never used to think about the love hurt I'd left behind
And now it falls upon me like winter snow
And I turn the same corners
When there's no place left to go


----------



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

Matchbox 20 "Bed Of Lies"


No I would not sleep in this bed of lies
So toss me out and turn in
And there'll be no rest for these tired eyes
I'm marking it down to learning
I am

Don't think that I can take another empty moment
Don't think that I can fake another hollow smile
It's not enough just to be lonely
Don't think that I could take another talk about it

Just like me you got needs
And they're only a whisper away
And we softly surrender
To these lives that we've tendered away

No I would not sleep in this bed of lies
So toss me out and turn in
And there'll be no rest for these tired eyes
I'm marking it down to learning
I am

Don't wanna be the one who turns the whole thing over
Don't wanna be somewhere where I just don't belong
Where it's not enough just be sorry

Don't you know I feel the darkness closing in
Tried to be more than me
And I gave till it all went away
And we've only surrendered
To the worst part of these winters we've made

No I would not sleep in this bed of lies
So toss me out and turn in
And there'll be no rest for these tired eyes
I'm marking it down to learning
I am

I am all that I'll ever be
When you - lay your hands
Over me but don't go weak on me now
I know that it's weak
But God help me I need this

I will not sleep in this bed of lies
So toss me out and turn in
And there'll be no rest for these tired eyes
I'm marking it down to learning
I'm marking it down to learning
'Cause I am


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

I think Warrant's 1980's track I Saw Red deserves a nod as well.


----------



## tryingpatience (May 7, 2014)

When ever I felt like my life was sh*t I kept listening to this Bob Marley tune "Three Little Birds"

"Don't worry about a thing,
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right.
Singin': "Don't worry about a thing,
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right! "

Rise up this mornin',
Smile with the risin' sun,
Three little birds
Each by my doorstep
Singin' sweet songs
Of melodies pure and true,
Sayin', ("This is my message to you-ou-ou: ")

Singin': "Don't worry 'bout a thing,
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right."
Singin': "Don't worry (don't worry) 'bout a thing,
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right! "


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Howdy Joker:

For an “era appropriate” pick me up I run with the Eagles - "Already Gone"

Well, I heard some people talkin' just the other day 
And they said you were gonna put me on a shelf 
But let me tell you I got some news for you 
And you'll soon find out it's true 
And then you'll have to eat your lunch all by yourself 
'Cause I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song, woo, hoo,hoo,woo,hoo,hoo 

The letter that you wrote me made me stop and wonder why 
But I guess you felt like you had to set things right 
Just remember this, my girl, when you look up in the sky 
You can see the stars and still not see the light (that's right) 

And I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song, woo, hoo,hoo,woo, hoo,hoo 

Well I know it wasn't you who held me down 
Heaven knows it wasn't you who set me free 
So often times it happens that we live our lives in chains 
And we never even know we have the key 

But me, I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song 
'Cause I'm already gone 
Yes, I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song 
'Cause I'm already gone 
Yes, I'm already gone 
Already gone 
All right, nighty-night


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

IIJokerII said:


> For years I used to hum along to the melodic title "Keep on loving you" by REO Speed wagon remembering the tune from my tot days in the early 80's and like most things I experienced from the era I enjoyed them and this song was no different.
> 
> But after going thru this ordeal and finding the good advice and wisdom from the people here I have come to find out that this song now in a way bothers me. After singing along to the lyrics I had the "Dead zone" moment and started to get a little sense of mania, and proceeded to laugh, then realize that the guy singing is a complete doormat, plan B, Beta...
> 
> ...


The kind of lyrics I desperately (very very desperately) wanted to sing to my cheating, wayward wife when she said she wanted divorce.

I'm glad that I didn't get very far into the chorus, and that the lyrics didn't succeed. phew, disaster averted. She should have been serenading me with a song of apology and remorse instead.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Nine inch nails - I want to fk you like an animal


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Re: Damn you infidelity.*



alphaomega said:


> Nine inch nails - I want to fk you like an animal


That would be "Closer"


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

IIJokerII said:


> For years I used to hum along to the melodic title "Keep on loving you" by REO Speed wagon remembering the tune from my tot days in the early 80's and like most things I experienced from the era I enjoyed them and this song was no different.
> 
> But after going thru this ordeal and finding the good advice and wisdom from the people here I have come to find out that this song now in a way bothers me. After singing along to the lyrics I had the "Dead zone" moment and started to get a little sense of mania, and proceeded to laugh, then realize that the guy singing is a complete doormat, plan B, Beta...
> 
> ...


One of my favorite groups back in the day. Was about 19 when the song below came out. Saw them in concert in '81 and this song was one my favorite cover tunes, fairly easy to play and sounds good with an acoustical guitar.

So here you are, same group, same singer, same song writers, totally different message:

REO Speedwagon

Time For Me To Fly

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tZr4XHlHP1c

I've been around for you
I've been up and down for you
But I just can't get any relief

I've swallowed my pride for you
I've lived and lied for you
But you still make me feel like a thief 

You got me stealin' your love away
'Cause you never give it
Peeling the years away
And we can't relive it
I make you laugh
And you make me cry
I believe it's time for me to fly 

You said we'd work it out
You said that you had no doubt
That deep down we were really in love

Oh, but I'm tired of holding on
To a feeling I know is gone
I do believe that I've had enough 

I've had enough of the falseness
Of a worn out relation
Enough of the jealousy
And the intoleration
I make you laugh
And you make me cry
I believe it's time for me to fly 

Time for me to fly
Oh, I've got to set myself free
Time for me to fly
And that's just how it's got to be
I know it hurts to say goodbye
But it's time for me to fly 

Oh, don't you know it's...
Time for me to fly
Oh, I've got to set myself free
Time for me to fly
And that's just how it's got to be
I know it hurts to say goodbye
But it's time for me to fly 

It's time for me to fly...


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

"Hey Joe" - Hendrix

Though I'm not sure which gets me more - lyrics or geetar


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> That would be "Closer"


Yeah!

That songs awesome!

Isn't that entire album about telling his ex to go fk herself?

I should pick that cd up again.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

"lie n eyes"

I forget the band...thinking Eagles

I now hate that song


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Steely Dan - Dirty Work - YouTube Great tune, ****ty subject


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny REO should come up as much as it has.

Since mine ended, one of my very favorites is "Roll With The Changes".

I really have "...turned some pages..."


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

All the best music is for the Angry stage.

I still play Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog - Brand New Day - YouTube when I'm in a pissy mood. Even though it's not about infidelity, I connected with it.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hank Williams sr. / Your Cheatin`Heart. wmv - YouTube And, of course, the ultimate.


----------



## sunvalley (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's a true beta-man song:

"Please Don't Go" (either Double-You or KC-n-the-Sunshine-Band version):

Babe, I love you so
I want you to know
That I'm gonna miss your love
The minute you walk out that door

So please don't go
Don't go
Don't go away
Please don't go
Don't go
*I'm begging you to stay

If you leave, at least in my lifetime
I've had one dream come true
I was blessed to be loved
By someone as wonderful as you*

So please don't go
Don't go
Don't go away
Please don't go
Don't go
I'm begging you to stay
Hey, hey, hey

Babe, I love you so
I, I want you to know
That I'm gonna miss your love
The minute you walk out that door

So please don't go
Don't go
Don't go away
Hey, hey, hey

I need your love
*I'm down on my knees
Beggin' please, please, please
Don't go
Don't you hear me, baby?*
Don't leave me now
Oh, no, no, no, no
Please don't go
I want you to know
That I, I, I love you so


----------



## sunvalley (Dec 4, 2011)

Aaaannd .... Even if you're not into country, this might make a few of you laugh.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

sunvalley said:


> Aaaannd .... Even if you're not into country, this might make a few of you laugh.


Along those lines, I give you:

Pray for You - Jaron and The Long Road to Love :: Official Video - YouTube


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

The Desert Rose band "one step forward, 2 steps back is also a touching track".


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

Phil Collins 'If leaving Me Is Easy" about finding out his wife was cheating on him. In the Air Tonight was also on the album. It was so obviously about his ex-wife that she was awarded 10% of the proceeds!!


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Johnny Cash, "Cry, Cry, Cry"

Everybody knows where you go when the sun goes down
I think you only live to see the lights of town
I wasted my time when I would try, try, try
When the lights have lost their glow you're gonna cry, cry, cry

Soon your sugar-daddies will all be gone
You wake up some cold day and find you're alone
You'll call for me but I'm gonna tell you bye, bye, bye
When I turn around and walk away you'll cry, cry, cry

You're gonna cry, cry, cry and you'll cry alone
When everyone's forgotten and you're left on your own
You're gonna cry, cry, cry

I lie awake at night to wait till you come in
You stay a little while and then you're gone again
Every question that I ask I get a lie, lie, lie
For every lie you tell you're gonna cry, cry, cry

When your fickle love gets old, no one will care for you
And you'll come back for me for a little love that's true
I'll tell you no and you're gonna ask me why, why, why
When I remind you of all of this and you'll cry, cry, cry

You're gonna cry, cry, cry and you'll want me then
It'll hurt when you think of all the fool you've been
You're gonna cry, cry, cry


----------



## Mad SAHD (May 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if this helps, but the original music video for "Keep On Lovin' You" bookends the song with some skit about the songwriter explaining to his counselor who the girl is - she's a fantasy he created for the purposes of writing the song. He then says that he can't stop thinking about this fantasy girl, but he only fantasizes about her with other men. So I guess the songwriter is a closet cuckold?

You can see the video here: REO Speedwagon - Keep on Loving You - YouTube


----------



## dadof2 (May 9, 2014)

lostmyreligion said:


> "Hey Joe" - Hendrix
> 
> Though I'm not sure which gets me more - lyrics or geetar


I find myself repeating the first verse of "Hey joe" a lot lately...

Another one I like is "DOA" by the foo fighters. Pretty good fk you song
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Thats what you get by Paramore;


No sir, well, I don't wanna be the blame, not anymore
It's your turn, so take a seat
We're settling the final score
And why do we like to hurt so much?

I can't decide, you have made it harder
Just to go on
And why, all the possibilities
Well, I was wrong

That's what you get
When you let your heart win, whoa
That's what you get
When you let your heart win, whoa

I drowned out all my sense
With the sound of its beating
And that's what you get
When you let your heart win, whoa

I wonder, how am I supposed to feel
When you're not here?
'Cause I burned every bridge I ever built
When you were here

I still try holding onto silly things
I never learn
Oh why, all the possibilities
I'm sure you've heard

That's what you get
When you let your heart win, whoa
That's what you get
When you let your heart win, whoa

I drowned out all my sense
With the sound of its beating
And that's what you get
When you let your heart win, whoa

Pain, make your way to me, to me
And I'll always be just so inviting
If I ever start to think straight
This heart will start a riot in me
Let's start, start, hey!

Why do we like to hurt so much?
Oh, why do we like to hurt so much?
That's what you get
When you let your heart win, whoa

That's what you get
When you let your heart win, whoa
That's what you get
When you let your heart win, whoa

Now I can't trust myself
With anything but this
And that's what you get
When you let your heart win, whoa
Read more at PARAMORE - THATS WHAT YOU GET LYRICS


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

This song was on repeat in my car during my first D.

Oddly, I was also 26.

"Wish"/NIN

this is the first day of my last days
i built it up now i take it apart climbed up real high now fall down real far
no need for me to stay the last thing left i just threw it away
i put my faith in god and my trust in you
now there's nothing more ****ed up i could do
wish there was something real wish there was something true
wish there was something real in this world full of you
i'm the one without a soul i'm the one with this big ****ing hole
no new tale to tell twenty-six years on my way to hell
gotta listen to your big time hard line bad luck fist ****
don't think you're having all the fun
you know me i hate everyone
wish there was something real wish there was something true
wish there was something real in this world full of you
i want to but i can't turn back
but i want to


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

This one, too. It must be very loud and you must be driving very fast.

Set your angst to 11.

"Fascination Street"/The Cure

oh it's opening time down on fascination street
so let's cut the conversation and get out for a
bit because i feel it all fading and paling and i'm
begging to drag you down with me to kick the
last nail in yeah i like you in that like i like you
to scream but if you open your mouth then i
cant be responsible for quite what goes in or
to care what comes out so just pull on your hair
just pull on your pout and let's move to the beat
like we know that it's over if you slip going
under slip over my shoulder so just pull on your
face just pull on your feet and let's hit opening
time down on fascination street

so pull on your hair pull on your pout cut the
conversation just open your mouth pull on your
face pull on your feet and let's hit opening time
down on fascination street


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

OK, last one.

"Home"/Econoline Crush

You can't alway pick the dog you find
maybe i wasn't what you had in mind.

I can love you, I can love you, I can Love you a lot, Yeah ha..
I can love you, I can love you, I can Love you a lot, Yeah ha..

I'm here and I wonder if I'm lost
cuz I can't seem to understand the way I feel.
I'm not here to be a creep.
I'm just feeling incomplete.
Take me home.

If I wasn't here I wouldn't mind.
But it's you up there and I"m so far behind.

I can love you, I can love you, I can Love you a lot, Yeah ha..
I can love you, I can love you, I can Love you a lot, Yeah ha..

She says I'm the one she really wants
But I'll never be the one that she needs.
I'm not here to be a creep.
I'm just feeling incomplete.
Take me home.

I can love you, I can love you, I can Love you a lot, a lot, a lot.
I can love you, I can love you, I can Love you a lot, a lot, alot.

She says I'm the one she really wants
But I'll never be the one that she needs.
I'm not here to be a creep.
I'm just feeling incomplete.
Take me home.
Take me home.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

marduk said:


> This one, too. It must be very loud and you must be driving very fast.
> 
> Set your angst to 11.
> 
> ...


One of the best intro's ever.


----------



## Meli33 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sam Smith 'I'm not the only one'

I have this one on repeat in my car as it really hits home..

"I'm Not The Only One"

You and me, we made a vow
For better or for worse
I can't believe you let me down
But the proof's in the way it hurts

For months on end I've had my doubts
Denying every tear
I wish this would be over now
But I know that I still need you here

[Chorus:]
You say I'm crazy
'Cause you don't think I know what you've done
But when you call me baby
I know I'm not the only one

You've been so unavailable
Now sadly I know why
Your heart is unobtainable
Even though Lord knows you kept mine

[Chorus:]
You say I'm crazy
'Cause you don't think I know what you've done
But when you call me baby
I know I'm not the only one

I have loved you for many years
Maybe I am just not enough
You've made me realize my deepest fear
By lying and tearing us up

[Chorus 2x:]
You say I'm crazy
'Cause you don't think I know what you've done
But when you call me baby
I know I'm not the only one

I know I'm not the only one
I know I'm not the only one
And I know...
I know I'm not the only one


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Im Klingon

Maroon 5
Wake up call


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I am notice a theme of this miss-you-love-you-want-you-back songs. They are all written/performed by men.

Can anyone think of any of these types of songs written by women begging their ex H's and ex BF's back?


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Lon said:


> I am notice a theme of this miss-you-love-you-want-you-back songs. They are all written/performed by men.
> 
> Can anyone think of any of these types of songs written by women begging their ex H's and ex BF's back?


Sugarland - Stay.


----------



## j1974 (Oct 9, 2014)

Meli33 said:


> Sam Smith 'I'm not the only one'
> 
> I have this one on repeat in my car as it really hits home..
> 
> ...


this is probably my theme song right now


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

IIJokerII said:


> Sugarland - Stay.


lol, I don't know that song, but looked up the lyrics. Not quite what I was asking for 

(isn't it a song about an OW wishing her sex partner would finally leave his W?)


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Im Klingon
> 
> Maroon 5
> Wake up call


good one



and there is the, I think, Jimi Hendrix:
hey Joe where you going with that gun in your hand?


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Lon said:


> lol, I don't know that song, but looked up the lyrics. Not quite what I was asking for
> 
> (isn't it a song about an OW wishing her sex partner would finally leave his W?)


Yeah, but the premise of being caught in a unhealthy relationship is there.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Lon said:


> I am notice a theme of this miss-you-love-you-want-you-back songs. They are all written/performed by men.
> 
> Can anyone think of any of these types of songs written by women begging their ex H's and ex BF's back?


Three Cigarettes (In an Ashtray) by Patsy Cline, forgot about that one.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

IIJokerII said:


> Three Cigarettes (In an Ashtray) by Patsy Cline, forgot about that one.


She isn't exactly begging for her H back though. Just expressing sadness that its over.

Still waiting for a song by a betrayed woman that is pleading to get her wayward guy back.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Re: Damn you infidelity.*



Lon said:


> She isn't exactly begging for her H back though. Just expressing sadness that its over.
> 
> Still waiting for a song by a betrayed woman that is pleading to get her wayward guy back.


You may disagree, but... "Crazy", also by Patsy Cline. Thing is, everyone has his or her interpretation of the songs. 

But Loretta Lynn addressed OW in "You Ain't Woman Enough to Take My Man"


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Reba "Whoever's in New England"


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Also, Dolly Parton begs the OW to back off in "Jolene".


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Your Time Is Gonna Come - Zep

"Lying, cheating, hurting
That’s all you seem to do
Messing around with every guy in town
Putting me down for thinking of someone new

Always the same, playing your game
Drive me insane, trouble is gonna come to you
One of these days and it won't be long
You'll look for me but baby I'll be gone
This is all I gotta say to you woman

Your time is gonna come"


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Maricha! so it's not just the men that are "crazy"


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Please see Dig's Infidelity Music Thread.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Pink

Please don't leave me

Just give me a reason



Rhianna

Stay



Alicia Key

No One


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

OK, here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/53613-digs-infidelity-music-thread.html


----------



## Skyinthemoon (Nov 7, 2014)

Everybody Hurts - REM does it for me.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

The Color Morale, Learned Behavior.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Everybody hurts by REM. This song is allegedly the number one song that men cry too. I just forgot where I read that. But yes, this song does make me sad, I just tend to cry at everything else now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

